# cycling product



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

Marc Weiss Bacter Vital Freshwater, its supposed to help speed up the cycle.

"The modern solution to fully cycle a new aquarium and to energize and recycle established aquariums. Ideal for undergravel filters, natural, planted systems and biofilters. Contains all natural biological catalysts with almost 600 species of microorganisms."

I wonder if this would be a good alternative to Bio-Spira. I might try some to cycle my new tank, for $9 i might as well try it. Has anyone on here used this before? Does it work?


----------



## tectad (Jul 5, 2005)

never heard of it, but sounds like it's worth a try. let us know if you try it and it works!!!


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

evo8ny said:


> Marc Weiss Bacter Vital Freshwater, its supposed to help speed up the cycle.
> 
> "The modern solution to fully cycle a new aquarium and to energize and recycle established aquariums. Ideal for undergravel filters, natural, planted systems and biofilters. Contains all natural biological catalysts with almost 600 species of microorganisms."
> 
> ...


are you buying it online??

if you're not make sure that its in a cooler or whatnot, basically any "live" beneficial bacteria are kept in coolers like bio-spira.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

If you use that product, can you post up your water test results before and everyday after???

I have heard that one works good if it is the one Im thinking of.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Keep us posted, that way we will all know if this particular product is worth the bother.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I tried Bio-Zyme and didn't like the results. I later used Bio-Spira and have never had any complaints about it. Let me know how the new product works out for you. I'm always looking for alternatives.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

did you get the bacter vital??

Im certain that is another product that is refridgerated


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

I called up Big als and they said it was not refrigerated,because there is no live bacteria. So im just gonna stick to bio spira.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

It's probably like all the others except Bio-Spira, that don't actually have live bacteria, but instead just provide the conditions necessary for the bacteria to grow more quickly.

Good choice sticking with Bio-Spira.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

evo8ny said:


> I called up Big als and they said it was not refrigerated,because there is no live bacteria. So im just gonna stick to bio spira.
> [snapback]1121575[/snapback]​


Excellent idea.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I see around here the biospira is being kept on the shelf now, im hearing it does not need to be refridgerated anymore.........Im not buying that, good move not getting this stuff.I sure thought it was also refridgerated.

No one I know has had success with bottle products


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> I see around here the biospira is being kept on the shelf now, im hearing it does not need to be refridgerated anymore.........Im not buying that
> [snapback]1123415[/snapback]​


Wow thats odd indeed. All the Bio Spira I see is still refridgerated.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> mashunter18 said:
> 
> 
> > I see around here the biospira is being kept on the shelf now, im hearing it does not need to be refridgerated anymore.........Im not buying that
> ...


Nobody else has mentioned it yet.It was a couple of the petland stores.They say it doesnt have to be refridgerated anymore.I surely dont buy that.

I want to see if these local stores are just storing it wrong, or if someone else mentions it and tries it.I picked one of the foil pouches up and it felt kind of cool.....


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Have you guys ever read the front and back of the pouch? Just wondering...Because nowhere on the front or back does it say KEEP REFRIGERATED. I bought mine non-refrigerated...and used it to cycle my new tank...I added the fish and the BIO-Spira and everything, water and everything all at the same time...Everything worked out fine. I honestly don't think it has to be refrigerated, or kept cool. Surely, if it did...It would say right there on the BIO-Spira itself.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Have you guys ever read the front and back of the pouch? Just wondering...Because nowhere on the front or back does it say KEEP REFRIGERATED. I bought mine non-refrigerated...and used it to cycle my new tank...I added the fish and the BIO-Spira and everything, water and everything all at the same time...Everything worked out fine. I honestly don't think it has to be refrigerated, or kept cool. Surely, if it did...It would say right there on the BIO-Spira itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to see someone use it non refridgerated and have some hard daily readings for about 1 week and see.

I just dont think I could pay the $$ for biospira sitting on the shelf..


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

this is old but i used bacter vital on my 125 and my old 200 gal.. worked out just fine.. once its open it needs to be refrigerated


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

evo8ny said:


> Marc Weiss Bacter Vital Freshwater, its supposed to help speed up the cycle.
> 
> "The modern solution to fully cycle a new aquarium and to energize and recycle established aquariums. Ideal for undergravel filters, natural, planted systems and biofilters. Contains all natural biological catalysts with almost 600 species of microorganisms."
> 
> I wonder if this would be a good alternative to Bio-Spira. I might try some to cycle my new tank, for $9 i might as well try it. Has anyone on here used this before? Does it work?


I've used this before....it's not live bacteria---all it does is "create the optimal conditions" for bacterial growth. its better than nothing at all, but get BioSpira. there is nothing better, or even close, on the market today


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

nick007x said:


> Marc Weiss Bacter Vital Freshwater, its supposed to help speed up the cycle.
> 
> "The modern solution to fully cycle a new aquarium and to energize and recycle established aquariums. Ideal for undergravel filters, natural, planted systems and biofilters. Contains all natural biological catalysts with almost 600 species of microorganisms."
> 
> I wonder if this would be a good alternative to Bio-Spira. I might try some to cycle my new tank, for $9 i might as well try it. Has anyone on here used this before? Does it work?


I've used this before....it's not live bacteria---all it does is "create the optimal conditions" for bacterial growth. its better than nothing at all, but get BioSpira. there is nothing better, or even close, on the market today
[/quote]

Marc Weiss is ALSOME!! I use it and see INSTANT RESULTS!! It will read false readings if your tank is cycling but u will almost instantly see the signs of stress go away(and fish instantly start eating)!! I used this on every water change and new tanks... Its a hell of alot better then spending 30bux for like 100 gallons worth of bio spira, Marc Wiess also acts as a filter booster and u will notice ur water cyrstal clear over ngiht.. As far as what u say that its not live bacteria, im sorry but i think you where all lied to call marc wiess co and ask them www.marcweissco.com I'v seen this crap growing in my fridge... LOL Kinda scary having stuff like this with my food sometimes!! LOL Yea I also get mine from ebay for like 8bux ITS WELL WORTH it, im telling you u will watch ur fish calm down instantly also mine turn realy dark when I add it.
I feel like im a reseller or someshit here, but i truely love it and hope I never have to worry about not being able to get this stuff if im the only one buying it....

btw i have over 25spilos and 3 Xingu's about 7 tanks..leme know if anyoen needs details


----------

